# 2010 Cruze 2.0d DPF DELETE results



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

With almost 200,000 miles on the engine, go faster goodies are not your friend. Your at the point where you should expect a few major failures even for the diesel engine. Not saying the whole engine is about to fail but you are coming due for some work. Injectors are fabled to last about 200K miles and the price 7 years ago was $850 USD just in parts.

There is not a lot of data on the web for how long the diesel engine will last but the Chevy Cruze in general (mostly the gassers) will last 200 - 250,000 miles if maintained properly.


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

I just got a bump in HP/TQ doing a delete. I love mine, and economy is already better if I keep my foot out of the equation. 
I wasn’t willing to pay $3k for more things to go wrong later. So on the price point alone, things made the most sense to go the way I did.


----------



## slsalesco (Nov 17, 2021)

DirtyDieselCruze said:


> Hello, I have recently gotten a dpf delete on my 2010 Cruze 2.0vcdi 125hp.
> The car has 315000km or 197000 miles on the dash and it started showing the dpf light on the dash almost every other week.
> 
> So I decided to contact a local remap company and have them turn the dpf off in the software and remove it from the exhaust completely.
> ...


Looking for help with DPF delete on my 2014 2.0 Diesel. Dealer wants $3000+ to get me back on the road. What is a fair price for the delete?


----------



## DirtyDieselCruze (7 mo ago)

slsalesco said:


> Looking for help with DPF delete on my 2014 2.0 Diesel. Dealer wants $3000+ to get me back on the road. What is a fair price for the delete?


I paid $180 to get rid of mine


----------

